# why do you choose your name (read about it)



## Lambat (Nov 20, 2008)

i mean why do you choose your nickname, more than all i ask to the artist/writers that have original nicks, not the common that have name of animals and colors like:

white wolf
black cat
white cat 
grey wolf

or something like, i hope to not offend

but i like to know why Dragoneer choose that name or the user that have original names.




in ma chase i choose Lambat (ma female leader) because Lambat is a prehispanic name, till dont have an exact definition but the mayas relationed the word Lambat with the moon, Lambat, ma alpha hyena is a white girl, white as the moon (or Lambat in maya language)


in ma alpha male Dralam, is the short name of he name DRAgonLAMbat, Dralam recover energy of the moon, every nite Dralam search a canyon to meditate and recover energy of the moon.


----------



## Diego117 (Nov 20, 2008)

I chose Diego because that was the Spanish name my teacher gave me when I took Spanish in high school and I liked it so I stuck with it. The 117 comes from the fact that Master Chief's real name is John 117 and I'm a fan of Halo.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 20, 2008)

First actualy is a definition
Desume=To select;To borrow
also they find it I'm unusually calm or laughing my ass off during a dire event or Crisis (was laughing during 9/11) so instead I decided to change it to Crysis for the middle
and Kaiser means king or emperor
friends found it fitting to my nature since I tend to borrow parts from species I mix with.


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 20, 2008)

I chose mine for the fact that lowlow = Lowrider and the most popular lowrider model is the 64' Chevy Impala.

Plus I had the joy of helping build one with my uncle over the summer


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 20, 2008)

Xaerun (Zay-Run): Randomly jumbled letters together.

X: As Bender says in Futurama "I prefer the word extortion. The 'x' makes it sound cool."

ae: I liked the way 'a' and 'e' look together. A unique sort of look.

run: Randomly chosen ending, dood.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 20, 2008)

Xero is a username I've been using since 2006 because I like the letter X and the overall username just sounds good to me. The 108 is my lucky number, but I would've rather not used it to begin with. I had to because Xero was already taken.


----------



## Quiet269 (Nov 20, 2008)

Originally Quiet269 was just some random e-mail I started using for Furry stuff 

So when I created an account here I just continued using it


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 20, 2008)

I usually pick an avatar/screen name that is specific to the topic of the forum, ie: on a targetshooting forum I might be something like "10x" or "Vbull" or "Anschutzboi" etc...

When I found FAF, I decided on a different approach, picking a screen name that more suited to my outlook on life.  I've never been a conformist, and I tend to question authority.  I'm pretty Irreverent.


----------



## Eevee (Nov 20, 2008)

because it's awesome


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

Jagd is german for destroyer.

wolf is my name.

jagdwolf has been used in all of my online games since way back when. It was also my name on bbs. for those that remember bbs's LOL.

Most receint incarnation is on Vanguards Saga of Heroes though I have not been on for almost 5 months. I miss it and will be back on in January as the house will be done then and I can break out my gaming rig.

Ps: I don't destroy wolves


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 20, 2008)

Inari85

Inari as in the Japanese fox god of rice and good fortune.

There are several shrines around Japan dedicated to Inari.

85 as in 1985, the year I was born.


----------



## RailRide (Nov 20, 2008)

Mine dated back to Interplay's _Descent_ PC game.

It was the first player nick I devised for myself that wasn't an embarassment after a few days of use. It stems from the fact that I'm a daily rider of some sort of railroad (usually subway), without any pretense or exaggeration. Not to mention it's relevant to my primary hobby.

It would've had an extra "r" on the end, but this (and a few others I played at the time) MS-DOS game used the player nick as a filename for storing player stats, and thus was limited to eight characters. I couldn't tell you where the Camel case lettering came from, though.

---PCJ


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Nov 20, 2008)

"Bayard" from the character Bayard in Warsong.
"Zylos" from the character Zylo in Shining Force.

I was a Genesis geek growing up. <_<


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 20, 2008)

David is my real name.

Mr. Awesome was the nickname given to me in high school.

David Awesome didn't sound quite right so throw in an M.

David M. Awesome.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 20, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Mr. Awesome was the nickname given to me in high school.



*giggles*


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah,

Yeah.

8)


----------



## FurryWurry (Nov 20, 2008)

'cause FuzzyWuzzy was already in use by too many.


----------



## Azerane (Nov 21, 2008)

Well... back in 2000  A couple of my high school friends were writing a fantasy story. They were going to put me in the story as a dragon character, so I had to come up with a name. My first approach was to get the letters of my name and shuffle them around a bit to see what I came up with. The end result was of course Azerane. A name which I really do love, and I've stuck with it ever since.  ...my first post here.. yay! ^^


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 21, 2008)

Lambat said:


> but i like to know why Dragoneer choose that name


I intentionally chose "The Dragoneer" because it was the single most unoriginal name I could think of while still remaining unique in the fandom. Dragoneer was originally created as a disposable nickname (and as an artist) for some exceptionally shitty artistic experiments at the time. I wanted to differentiate myself from "Preyfar" at the time and try to draw shit I'd never normally draw, and in the process I actually nerfed my artistic capabilities because my original "Dragoneer" art was intentionally drawn worse than what I had been drawing up until that point. But people apparently liked what I drew, so... yeah. But that's another story.

I still primarily go by Preyfar (my main character) to all my friends, and anybody close to me knows me by that name and that name alone. Or, y'know, my real name.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine was originally a portmanteau between "strategy" and "dragon".  Totally random, yes, but it made sense at the time and I've stuck with it since (almost) day one.


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 21, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Mine was originally a portmanteau between "strategy" and "dragon".  Totally random, yes, but it made sense at the time and I've stuck with it since (almost) day one.



that's cool....


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 21, 2008)

Michael is my real name, and Olnet is a rearangement of one of my idols in life: Elton, as in Elton John.

Used to be Mercurus Sarbetz, the Dashing, but he became a little too flamboyent of a character, even for me. XD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 21, 2008)

Got the name from my iguana.  My iguana was named "Shark" and I decided to use it for my 'sona.  I added the "the_raptor" part because of how common "Shark" is on the 'net.  Surprisingly, "Shark" isn't in use on IRC.


----------



## Lyon-Blizzard (Nov 21, 2008)

Well Lyon is abit different and i just looked for something new than the name i could think of and Blizzard was because i love the cold and well im glad i live somewhere that is cold


----------



## Elastigirl (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm a bit of a contortionist!!!!! HA HA HA


----------



## xiath (Nov 23, 2008)

Simple, it was early in the morning and was half asleep and wanted an original name so I kind of typed a few random odd name things until I found this one.  It does not stand for anything, nor do I think it has any grammatical sense nor proper punctuation.


----------



## Hydramon (Nov 23, 2008)

To be honest, Hydramon is a Digimon that I created back when I was young. I've used the name ever since, and it is now my online "identity". I no longer associate it with Digimon, but more simply as a name. Just because it has "mon" at the end, doesn't mean it's a Digimon (Pantalaimon anyone?)


----------



## suzuki (Nov 27, 2008)

my first real car was a suzuki sidekick, champagne green and ran like crap in the winter.


----------



## Teo-the-Otter (Nov 27, 2008)

In my case, Teo just began as a goofy joke between me and a friend about a stretchable otter (long story). When I started drawing him, he was known as "The Elastic Otter", which was shortened to "T.E.O.", or just "Teo". I later found out that Teo was an actual name, so it all worked out.


----------

